# Drivers for Arctic Sound p311 Headset



## WzoneRzone (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello everyone! I am running Windows 7 32 bit. I recently received an Arctic Sound p311 Headset for Christmas. This headset has a blue tooth capability which I attempted to use to connect it to my PC. 

While my PC detects the headset, when it comes time to install the drivers for this headset Windows gives me an error 28 aka Windows was unable to download the drivers. I went to the manufacturer website but was unable to find any drivers for this headset. I've searched a few others places but have had no luck so far. :facepalm:

Thank you in advance!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF did you get a small disc in the packaging for installing a driver.
you may need to contact the maker directly and ask about it,do you see anything like the description here Arctic Sound P311 Bluetooth Stereo Headset Review - Driver and Software


----------



## WzoneRzone (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you, nice to be here! 

I did not receive a CD with the headset, however I did receive a response from the manufacturer which suggested that I try to update my Bluetooth software. Actually I was downloading something from Windows Update which was Bluetooth update related when my USB ports decided to stop working. Oddly the mouse receives power but doesn't interact with Windows. Assuming I get that fixed, I shall give it a try. Or I could just use a mouse that does not use a USB port. 

But back to the matter at hand. It is funny, I came upon that same link when I was trying to make sense of the situation. My device will show up in the list of Bluetooth devices in the Windows Bluetooth Taskbar thingy but will not show up under sound. Apparently this process with the headset works well for most people, hopefully the update that I will eventually install will help resolve it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you try system restore to a point prior to that update and see if it helps (sorry for the delay got a stinking cold )


----------



## WzoneRzone (Dec 26, 2011)

Sorry for my delay as well, got the USB issues working mostly. So I used a small disc that came with the Bluetooth dongle and now it seems that I have the needed drivers and all. For the headset, it is Broadcam drivers. 

However while the headset now shows up under audio it is listed as disconnected and there does not seem to be anything I can do to connect it. When I click on the headset from list of Bluetooth devices under "Devices and printers" I get "BTWUIExt has stopped working"

:banghead:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi check through the manual there is a whole lot of info on setting it up for differing uses P311 · Headsets · Sound · Arctic Cooling


----------



## WzoneRzone (Dec 26, 2011)

Installed BlueSoleil as it seems to be the interface preferred by the manual but unfortunately it does not detect anything and is just stuck at "starting Bluetooth" And oddly the headset no longer shows up under "audio"


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi will it work on another machine


----------



## Rankon (Jan 12, 2012)

HI, i noticed alot of people with this issue while i was looking for a fix to my issue ( sounds are chopped up and delayed if any at all when set as audio , but skype calls work just fine) any ways .. once you have installed the bluetooth drivers you need to go to the "Show bluetooth devices" from the bluetooth icon in your system tray .. then right click the p311 and choose "connect as audio device" from advanced operations .. or some thing like that ... then it should show up as a speaker and mic in your sound manager ... hope that helps .. .. also if you enter pairing mode be for you make it connect as audio device it will work every time .. had a little issue making it work with out being in pairing mode first. to get to pairing mode you have to have it off then hold the on button until both the blue and red lights blink together.. also you can choose advanced operations and click "connect to operations window" you can do the above connecting thing from there


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for that nice


----------



## Mike Davidson (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to this thread. I'm trying to use the Arctic 311 as Bluetooth Phone Headset using Cisco IP Communicator software on my Dell Laptop. When I connect the headset without enabling speech recognition it works fine for listening to music, etc. However, when I enable speech recognition when I do the 'connect', the audio becomes very poor. I have updated Bluetooth drives, etc. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks much.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You should make a thread of your own to get help specific to your issue nd maybe read post 9 above


----------



## stevedonato (Jul 13, 2013)

where are your p311 drivers if you have any? your site never even mentions the word drivers. If you don't have or need theem please say so. you also mentin you manual to download but when you go to the download pagh the only think to download is your logo which no user cars about. where is the manual and Drivers win7 64bit


----------



## stevedonato (Jul 13, 2013)

joeten said:


> You should make a thread of your own to get help specific to your issue nd maybe read post 9 above


post 9 above says "once you have installed the drivers" which if you read my request you would see it. I have no drivers and you cannot see anything unless you have the drivers. 

A simple answer from Arctic would be we do not support drivers and the download page does not have the user manual.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That would tend to point to the standard windows bluetooth driver Add a Bluetooth enabled device to your computer


----------



## haytham.med (Jul 28, 2014)

hi all i finally got it to work i own a dv5 pavilion hp netbook with windows 7 installed (upgraded from vista) so what i did was to search for an updated hp bluetooth software as the one installed on the system was old, i searched for "hp integrated bluetooth module for windows 7" and downloaded the driver in there "http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?softwareitem=ob-76382-1" installed the driver without restarting and it worked really fine..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for posting but after a year, I expect the OP has either fixed it or moved on


----------



## haytham.med (Jul 28, 2014)

here are some photos showing it worked


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No one is doubting you


----------

